# After Dell crashed, 2 BEEPS and F1/F2 message



## MetaRCK (May 15, 2008)

My Dell Dimension gave the error report that it could not find the hard drive, so I bought and installed a new hard drive WD 160GB SE. Dell sent me new system disks, and as I tried to reload the Operating System (Win XP S2) I got the right POST, "Dell" page and then 2 beeps and a black screen with white letters stating to "Hit F1 or F2 for system set-up." 
F1 does not respond....nada...zip...F2 works (so the keyboard setting is correct) and I have my new drive and all other hard drives, RAM, CPU, etc recognized. 
Changed the CMOS battery, and got a new RAM card. Still the black screen, and still the F1 key is not able to boot up the system. ( I did change the Boot order, so that the DVD drive is the first boot drive). The new OS cd is in this drive ready to go...but always I hear two beeps!
Tried to clear Nvrie (?) by taking out the individual components one at a time then reseating each one... First was the hard drive, then etc...
Please help me to get this computer back to our high school honor student before year end!
Thanks, Meta


----------



## johnhook (Apr 23, 2008)

MetaRCK,

What is your exact Dell Dimension Model (see sticker on the back of PC with barcode)?

Can you still get into the BIOS setup? If so, set the date/time, exit and SAVE settings. Turn OFF the PC and unplug it for about 1-hour or so. Plug it back in, turn on and go back into the BIOS setup. Are the Date/Time current or have they reset to some old date? This will tell us if the battery is installed properly and working.

Have you tried re-seating the RAM memory cards? Improperly installed RAM can cause POST (beep) errors. Do you have any USB devices attached? If so, remove them and try power-resetting the PC.

Reply with the Dimension model and answers to my questions and hopefully we can get the PC running again.

- John


----------



## MetaRCK (May 15, 2008)

johnhook said:


> MetaRCK,
> 
> What is your exact Dell Dimension Model (see sticker on the back of PC with barcode)?
> 
> ...


Thanks John for your speedy reply! My Dell is a Dimension 2400.
You are right-on for the troubleshooting...I did buy a new battery, and the date and time hold true. I reseated the RAM card, and still the beeps. 
The Operating CD for XP S2 is brand-new, but it could be a problem???? Could I test it on another computer that is already loaded with XP ot see if it works?
When I cleared the NVRAM by taking out each component, the BIOS Set-up did give the right info on which component was missing...
I appreciated your forums' links to the bios central website where I tried to determine what these beeps meant... but I'm not sure which is which??? I think that it is a 1-1 or could be a quick 2...
I was getting an error message "error detecting diskette drive", but one was never installed on this Dell which was bought from the manufacturer. Would it be best to try installing one? I did disable the diskette drive in the BIOS Set-up... and I did change the boot order to boot first from CD drive...
Yikes! Glad for assistance!
Meta


----------



## MetaRCK (May 15, 2008)

I was out-of-town, so I wasn't able to continue with this trouble shooting, though the problem persists...Today, at last, I changed and re-seated cables until the four indicator lights on the back of my Dell Dimension 2400 are all green. (The cable issue light had been on before this) One step forward...
Now what I get is a black blank scree with a blinking curser that will not boot or respond to any keystrokes!
What should I do?


----------



## redstarrise (Aug 10, 2008)

exact same thing here! 
Dell Dimension 8100 P4,30gh ultra ata hd, 1.4ghz, 640mb ram, bios ver A06, cd/dvd/ 3.5floppy .have all install cds for windows ME , have sons XP Pro installed.

virtual memory running low for months and available resources has been very low although most extra software was uninstalled. 

full local Mcafee viral scan run - nothing came up last night

recent install update of lavasoft - 29 pests found and quaranteened last night

Went into Accessories/Tools/System information every single thing was reported OK last night. 

have a surge strip

checkdisc ok last night

disc defrag said not necessary last night

all extra files deleted via internet options temp, cookies.. last night

last check showed C drive 2/3 free space. last night

this morning it had self rebooted came up in bios/dos screen saying F1 and F2 

F1 to reboot just brings back to same screen

F2 shows:

- unknown device for all hard drive(s) - reboot sequence is checked at cd/dvd and there are no other reboot sequence options. if I uncheck it and save changes they wont save - cd/dvd stays checked. Dont have a boot up disk.

F12 in boot up wont initiate

F11 in boot up wont initiate

will not boot from resource cd

diagnostic lights in back are GGG-Y ( Dell chart says contact Dell " Other Failure ")

all peripheral cables replaced ( today ) , new monitor, keyboard and mouse ( this week )

powers up ok 
Bios holds the date ok
tried unplugging all usb and powering up

I am just trying to see what went bad last night hard drive? mother board? processor? 

Trying to determine if its salvageable


----------



## chultine (Sep 16, 2008)

Hey I am having a similar issue as well. I am probably at fault here but I have a Dell 2400 that I have pulled the MOBO out of the original case and all seems well. I boot up the machine and get the double beep, then the strike F1 to retry boot, F2 for setup utility. When I hit F1 it brings up the prompt over and over. When I hit the F2 button it will go into setup and all seems well. It also tells me that there was a previous fan failure which is entirely false cause the fan is just fine. I have reseated every connection, removed the CMOS battery, and reseated the RAM. Thanks for any help. 

Intel 2.0 GB

1024 Ram

Windows XP Pro


----------

